# Wer kann ein Sudhaus automatisieren?



## Moroso (20 Oktober 2010)

Wir benötigen kurzfristig einen flexiblen Mitarbeiter (oder Freiberufler) der im Stande ist ein relative hoch automatisiertes Sudhaus zu programmieren und visualisieren.
Die Anlage steht im Ausland ist z.Z. mit einer nicht mehr funktionierenden S5 ausgestattet und soll mit S7-400 und WIN CC ausgestattet werden.
Der Arbeitsaufwand wird mit Inbetriebnahme sicher 3-4 Monate in Anspruch nehmen. 
Für weitere Infos, bitte per PN oder hier melden.
  Moroso


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2010)

Was bedeutet "kurzfristig" bei so einem Projekt und in welchem Land steht das Sudhaus ?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "kurzfristig" bei so einem Projekt und in welchem Land steht das Sudhaus ?



gestern
aserbaidschan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gestern
> aserbaidschan


 

Jetzt versuchst du aber mit aller Macht der alleinige Beitragsleader dieses Forums zu werden oder wie darf ich diesen FunZumFeierabend-Beitrag deuten ?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt versuchst du aber mit aller Macht der alleinige Beitragsleader dieses Forums zu werden oder wie darf ich diesen FunZumFeierabend-Beitrag deuten ?



der "FunZumFeierabend-Beitrag" war ein hinweis auf eine geschmacklosigkeit ... nicht mehr, nicht weniger


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gestern
> aserbaidschan


 

Ich meinte diesen ^ Beitrag... sonst hätte ich im Fun zum Feierabend gepostet.... wenn wir so weitermachen hast du es bald geschafft. Ich helf Dir


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich meinte diesen ^ Beitrag... sonst hätte ich im Fun zum Feierabend gepostet.... wenn wir so weitermachen hast du es bald geschafft. Ich helf Dir



achso, naja, ich hab die ausschreibung nur überspitzt realistisch eingeschätzt.
stellt sich mir die frage, mit welchen angaben du gerechnet hast? morgen, polen? ab 1.11., griechenland? irgendwann nächstes jahr, dom rep?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall erwarte ich eine Antwort vom Treadersteller und keinen sonstigen Müll 

und dein "gestern" ist nicht kurzfristig sondern Vergangenheit........


passen würde es mir ab Mitte nächsten Jahres. Wenn ich als Freiberufler sofort für so ein Projekt zur Verfügung stehe würde ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen......


----------



## Moroso (21 Oktober 2010)

*Wann und Wo*

Verfahrensausarbeitung Programmierung etc.  ab November
Inbetriebnahme im Frühjahr kommenden Jahres
Land Nordafrika
Moroso


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Oktober 2010)

Von siemens gibt es einen standard speziel für brauereien.

muss dieser eingesetzt werden?


----------



## Moroso (21 Oktober 2010)

...du meinst bestimmt Braumat / Sistar.
Nein,  Winn CC ist vorgegeben.


----------



## tnt369 (21 Oktober 2010)

uhii, das nenn ich kurzfristig...

gibt es denn schon was auf das man aufbauen kann (bibliotheken, ähnliche 
projekte...) oder muss alles von grund auf neu hochgezogen werden?
Da dürfte der termin dann etwas eng werden...

welche unterstützung wird geboten, erfolgt das im team oder ist man koplett auf sich allein gestellt.

wie sieht die unterstützung beim kunden aus? ist da jemand, der die anlage / funktion der s5 noch kennt?


----------



## Moroso (21 Oktober 2010)

tnt369
Es gibt viele ähnliche Projekte, aber du solltest das schon mal gemacht haben, sonst bringt das nichts. Ohne Kenntnisse des Verfahrens , keine Chance!
Moroso


----------



## tnt369 (21 Oktober 2010)

ok!
meine kenntnisse des gerstensaftes sind nun doch eher auf der "verbraucher" seite ;-)

viel erfolg bei der weiteren suche!


----------



## Verpolt (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo



> Ohne Kenntnisse des Verfahrens , keine Chance!



nimm ein Navi


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2010)

so, lila, und nu? ...ich wollte doch nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich solche "ausschreibungen" und die vorstellungen der burschen kenne und die werte leserschaft schon mal darauf vorbereiten 

@TS: viel erfolg!


----------



## hovonlo (21 Oktober 2010)

Trifft's vielleicht nicht ganz, aber eine der Größen im Bereich der Brauereiautomation ist http://www.proleit.de mit ihrem brewmaxx.


----------



## Moroso (21 Oktober 2010)

Proleit - unbezahlbar für uns


----------



## Schnitzel (21 Oktober 2010)

Die sind hier aus der Nachbarschaft:

http://www.pfenning-elektroanlagen.de/PDF/Braumatik.pdf

Keine Ahnung was sowas kostet.

Grüße!


----------



## mariob (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
nur mal so aus Interesse, ist das eine Anlage, die von wo auch immer her - umgesetzt wird / worden ist? Denn wenn die S5 nicht funktioniert kommt da ja jetzt kein Bier raus - oder?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so, lila, und nu? ...ich wollte doch nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich solche "ausschreibungen" und die vorstellungen der burschen kenne und die werte leserschaft schon mal darauf vorbereiten
> 
> @TS: viel erfolg!


 
Allerdings lagst du mit deinen Ideen voll daneben  wobei Nordafrika auch ein weiter Begriff ist. Und da ich dieses Jahr schon ausgebucht bin frage ich auch nicht weiter nach.....


----------



## SPSKILLER (21 Oktober 2010)

Hast du denn wenigstens eine brauchbare Beschreibung des Prozesses, oder soll die komplette Funktion aus dem alten S5-Programm übernommen werden???

Vorhandene Programme spielen imho keine Rolle, das ist ein klassisches Beispiel für brauchbare Bausteinbibliotheken mit Visualisierung (Faceplates)auf IDB Ebene 

Ich habe zwar keine Zeit (leider?!), aber ein interessantes Projekt ist das schon.
Aber warum wollt ihr das vergeben?
Wenn ich in eurer Firma angestellt wäre, dann würde ich sofort HIER schreien, wenn gefragt wird wer das machen will.
Ein Haken scheint da schon dran zu sein...

Was wäre der Job denn wert?

Micha


----------



## Question_mark (21 Oktober 2010)

*Da bleibt ein gesundes Mißtrauen ...*

Hallo,



			
				SPSKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum wollt ihr das vergeben?



Und damit hast Du des Pudels Kern getroffen. Da hat jemand auftragsgeil ein  proposal abgegeben und kriegt jetzt kalte Füsse. Da wird dann mal gerne ein Freelancer gesucht, den man damit auf das Kreuz legen kann 

Solche Sachen kann man nur gegen Vorkasse machen !

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Moroso (22 Oktober 2010)

*Antworten!*

Mariob: Die Anlage steht schon einige Zeit.
Question mark: Es ist eigentlich kein Hagen dran.
Das Angebot wurde schon vor 2 Jahren gemacht. Da hatten wir viel Zeit. Nun wird es plötzlich realisiert. Jetzt haben wir keine Zeit. So einfach ist das.
SPS Killer:Eine brauchbare Beschreibung gibt es, oder muss erstellt werden. Aber wie gesagt, man sollte das schon mal gemacht haben um eigenen Input rein zu bringen.
Schnitzel: Danke ich werde die mal anrufen.
Moroso


----------



## Simon (22 Oktober 2010)

*muss es ein Freelancer sein ?*

Hi, 
wir arbeiten in unserer Gruppe (etwa 70 Großbrauereien)
mit http://www.montelektro.hr zusammen.
Mittlerweile wurden schon 4 Sudhäuser von S5 auf S7 modernisiert und ein komplett neues Sudhaus errichtet.
Eingesetzt wurde als Scada WinCC 6.2 mit 2 Server über Ethernet an Steuerung S7-416.
Die Jungs sind recht schnell in der Planung und Ausführung und im Vergleich zu Krones, Ziemann, Huppmann etc. richtig günstig.
Haben ausserdem schon für Krones Steinecker gearbeitet und nutzen eine ähnlich aufgebaute Prozessteuerung wie die Bo-Tec F1 von Krones Steinecker. 

... wäre vielleicht eine Lösung

so long


----------

